# Major surgery global calender, free of charge



## LynnS.321 (Dec 4, 2008)

Does anyone know of a free Major surgery global calender, for determining 90 day global dates for the 2009 calender year?
Where we were getting ours is now charging a fee....
Thanks in advance.  
Lynn, CPC


----------



## coderrad (Dec 4, 2008)

*Chastity*

If you send me your email at coderrad@aol.com and reference needing the global calendar, I will send you the one I did up.  We used to get ours for free also.


----------



## mbort (Dec 4, 2008)

Here is the link I have for 2008...a 2009 has not been posted yet..I hope they dont charge!!!

http://www.medicalbillingpro.com/surgery-calendar.html


----------



## Rhonda Kosharek (Dec 17, 2008)

*2009 Major Surgery Global calendar up now but is it correct?*

The website you have on here for Med Pro has just posted the 2009 calendar. But can the 2009 calendar start with 3/31 when the 2008 calendar ended with 3/31? I can't seem to verify this, please let me know. Thank you


----------



## SUEV (Dec 17, 2008)

Here's the link to the one that I use thru our local Medicare carrier:
http://www.medicarenhic.com/providers/billing/billing_calc_global_period.html


----------



## Rhonda Kosharek (Dec 17, 2008)

*Thank you very much!*

I will use this and thank you for your help!


----------



## hrsmith (Jan 13, 2009)

*2009 global surgey calendar*

If anyone else needs this I have made mine for the year and can email it to you if desired.


----------



## vmassey (Jan 14, 2009)

I would appreciate it if I could get copy of 2009 global calendar forwarded to me.  Thank you so much

Vicki
Tulsa Orthopaedic Center


----------



## geiser35 (Feb 11, 2009)

*90 day global calendar*

Hello Everyone,
I did go to the Med Pro site and got the 3 page print out of the 90 day global calendar. I also went to the Medicare link that was posted and saw the global calculator. It was interesting, and I don't know if anyone else noticed this, but the paper calendar has the the date as 4/1/9 for January 1st, but the calculator has the date ending on 4/2/9 for January 1st. Just thought I would point out this discrepancy. 
Roseanne


----------



## ralcanta (Mar 26, 2009)

I tried the following link for the global period and theres a glitch. 
If you enter 08/02/2009 and 08/03/2009, it gives you the same date of 11/01/2009.

http://www.medicarenhic.com/provider...al_period.html


----------



## FREEPONY (Aug 3, 2009)

Can you please email your global Calender to me also.  Greatly appreciate it. 
debbiek@nvortho.com


----------



## bspaulding (Jan 3, 2011)

*2011 90 day global calendar*

does anyone have a link that i can go to to get a 2011 global calendar, I have found the global calculator but would like to have a hard copy calendar?
Thanks


----------



## grindlemacie (Apr 5, 2011)

*Global calendar*

I am also in need of the 90 day global calendar. I have not been able to locate a link.


----------



## msr1984 (May 2, 2012)

*global calculator*

http://www.medicarenhic.com/providers/billing/billing_calc_global_period.html

if you type in the date, it calculates out 90 days for you.


----------



## armen (May 2, 2012)

http://www.timeanddate.com/date/dateadd.html

just enter the date of surgery and add 90 days


----------



## janet_nemechek (Jan 21, 2013)

*Medicare has a Free Global Calendar*

http://www.medicarenhic.com/providers/billing/billing_calc_global_period.html


----------

